# Stopped rip cuts on a table saw



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am cutting out 4 corner notches for a shelf on a table. I don't have a band saw and using a jig saw no matter what I do they won't be square or precise. I want to use my table saw and use the rip fence with a stop block but the blade will cut through the bottom of the stock. Any way to solve this? Much appreciated!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You can use your saw at full blade height, which will make the cut closer to vertical. Then stop the cut short of your final position on the top of the board, and finish the cut with a hand saw


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can stand the board on edge and pass it over the blade that way, using the miter with a taller support installed. it will take 2 cuts per corner of course.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

I will try both methods on scrap. I can't believe I didn't think about standing the board on edge and using a the miter gauge lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*more ideas ...*

Each corner requires 2 cuts. The most difficult/tricky is standing the board on end ... :surprise2: You will need a tall fence on the mitergauge for that and clamp the board to it. The "easy" cut requires setting the board on edge for the other cut. A stop spacer on the fence will give consistent results each time.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/slotting-end-bed-rail-brackets-11097/
Here's an example of standing the board on end and making a slot using the table saw:


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Was that aluminum fixture trued on a mill?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



ducbsa said:


> Was that aluminum fixture trued on a mill?


It was made in a metalworking machine shop. I inherited as a result of my work with clay models in the auto industry. It comes in handy once in a great while for woodworking for clamping and insuring 90 degree angles.
A wood version would be just as practical. :smile3:

Another solution to this type of cut would be to use a RAS. Make all the vertical cuts in the normal manner, then flip the blade to horizontal and make the end cuts. The work lays flat on the table for both cuts, better than using a tablesaw with the board vertical.
I shoulda' thought of that back when I had to slot the ends.... duh.

Finally,for this type of cut, a bandsaw would be another good choice for a power tool. The fence could be set as a stop for both the crosscut and the rip.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Bandsaw seems to be the easiest but I do not have one. Another though would be a router table and a straight bit. I messed around on some scrap this morning and holding the piece on edge against miter gauge worked better than raising the blade to maximum height.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you considered a good hand saw and taking your time to make the cuts?


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I second the handsaw approach, it's the perfect tool for this job. Two handsaws (rip and crosscut) would be even better.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Haven't thought of using a hand saw. ... sort of intimidating for me


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> It was made in a metalworking machine shop. I inherited as a result of my work with clay models in the auto industry. It comes in handy once in a great while for woodworking for clamping and insuring 90 degree angles.
> A wood version would be just as practical. :smile3:
> 
> .


I would rather have one like you got in your picture...

That was pretty darn cool and I can see a bunch of different uses for something like that in my mind. :thumbsup:


----------

